# Journey to becoming a freak



## EAsuperhuman13 (Dec 14, 2017)

So I am already 9 days into this phase of my training(the grow mode) but I'll run through current progress and protocol 

Weight day1-8

1- AM 192lbs PM 197lbs
2- AM 194lbs PM 198lbs
3- AM 194.2lbs PM 199.2lbs
4- AM 195lbs PM 199.7lbs
5- AM 196lbs PM 201.2lbs
6- AM 197lbs PM 203lbs
7- AM 197.3lbs PM 202.3lbs
8- AM 198lbs PM 203lbs
9- AM 199.4lbs PM 201.4lbs

I don't always fixate on weight variations during grow time from day to day its usually weekly, but I'm experimenting with GH and insulin around training so I am tracking it to see the changes in bodyweight relative to GH/Insulin loading carbs

Current "cycle" I pretty much blast and cruise right now is a mild blast in terms of the anabolic compounds

week 1-4(possibly 6 if I don't stall)
750mg of omnadren(pharmacy grade test blend) comes in a box of 5 1ml/250mg amps 
600mg of tren enth(UGL obviously because pharm don't do people tren.. won't name the UGL as they are not actually to market right now)
20mg of tbol twice daily(same UGL as tren because I'm seeing how their orals work with me)

pre and post workout 
1.5iu of GH(Chinese stuff that I've heard from people I trust the lab work was perfectly dosed)
Humalog fast acting insulin(started with 5iu and sensitivity reduced at day 3 so upped it to 10iu pre and post)

I also swap between the use of Cialis and Viagra preworkout for pump

food right now I'm eating every 2-3 hours not macro counting just weighing and tracking the food intake 

average day is 

shake 1
Black coffee 6oz
30g hydrolysed whey
60g egg whites
unsweetened almond milk

meal 1
6 whole eggs
4 egg whites
large handful of arugula

meal 2
200g chicken breast
230g jasmine rice
handful of arugula

meal 3
200g chicken breast
230g jasmine rice
handful of arugula

meal 4(preworkout)
white fish(today was sea bream) full fish so about 3-350g
200g white potato

15mins preworkout
50g of sugar from jelly sweets
minute I'm about to start training I pin the 1.5iu gh and 10iu Humalog(peak starts in 15mins) gives me time to get the warm up sets in before I start feeling the sugar pull into whatever muscle I'm training 

I also have a carb drink on hand during training 50g dextrose mixed into 2 litres of water that I chug down while training(ideally I will also include a large dose of EAAs in this drink and use cycl dextrin but waiting on an order for that in the post)

shake 2
40g hydrolysed whey
50g dextrose 

meal 5(pin 1.5iu gh and 10iu insulin 15mins before meal)
usually out at a restaurant with grilled food and sushi available eat whatever I want but low fat and high glycaemic carbs
EG tonight
2 chicken breast
roast veg
side of white rice
a **** ton of sushi rolls 

meal 6
200g chicken breast 
200g jasmine rice
mayonnaise all over that little beauty because its off season and I love mayo..

shake 3 
30g hydro whey
almond milk

preworkout supps today was labrada supercharge with twinlabs dmae .5ml added and 20mg tbol

training back thickness day

so warmed up with machine pulls, currently having shoulder issues and to be honest it affected mobility enough that I lost productivity this session couldn't optimally keep my shoulders down to contract my lats and get my failure sets done. have an appointment with a specialist I believe on Saturday have to double check that but will be getting an MRI and following that some manual manipulation work done on the joint.

going to experiment with BPC-157 and Tb500 paired with a period of using high dose of pharmacy GH and pinning IGF-des into the area to speed up recovery 


also current over view of training is a Jordan peters style approach I'm trialling it because I've seen him successfully grow himself and clients with his training style

push, pull, leg, push, pull, leg and repeat 

most sessions are about 15-20mins warming up then 4-5 exercises with 1-2 top working sets depending on the exercise 8-10 or 12-20 reps(ie heavy compounds lower reps and isolation higher reps but all with maximal intensity) so far enjoying this training style as I did used to compete in powerlifting(in Europe so all kilos here 81kg BW 265kg DL 240KG SQ 165KG BP) allows me to using my natural inclination for lifting heavy as **** to make progress in bodybuilding 



first proper week of logging weight lifted on all sessions starts Monday so you should all see a correlation with my increased body tissue with higher numbers on my workouts.

starting my morning/evening photos then too so you can all see why I think I know **** all about lifting and taking gear haha


(also just realised never gave a basic stat.. height 5"9.5 lol at that bodyweight you could have been thinking I was jacked as **** at 5 foot or a skinny **** at 6"5 lol)

peace out post again tomorrow


----------



## stanley (Dec 14, 2017)

looking forward to see some pics and watch the progress . good luck


----------



## Seeker (Dec 15, 2017)

Just a 4 week blast? And you're using tren E  with the omnadren which really isn't  designed for short blasts. What  do you normally cruise at? All that chicken  breast would make me gag. Lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 15, 2017)

Thought this thread was gonna invlove paraplegic midgets, viagra, and leather body suits....so dissappoited


----------



## EAsuperhuman13 (Dec 15, 2017)

Not just doing a 4 week blast doing more like 16-20 weeks that is just the first 4-6 weeks between week 5-7 if at some point I hit a sticking point that I can't pass without upping my food, I will be making some adjustments to dosage. I usually cruise at 250mg test enth twice weekly and in the last 18 months cruised 3 times for 6 weeks and I used some sarms along side it (20mg of Ostarine and 25mg of yk-11)

And chicken tittys are life man haha


----------



## EAsuperhuman13 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey JuiceTrain its early days there is no telling where this will go when I up the tren (and there is already Viagra on arm day haha)


----------



## stanley (Dec 15, 2017)

good luck eating all that chicken when you up your tren .


----------



## bvs (Dec 15, 2017)

Why you using tbol? Not saying its bad but for size there is better choices


----------



## Hurt (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice detailed post man. How old are you? Also, what are your goals? Are you a competitive bodybuilder? Post up some pics!


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 16, 2017)

Sounds awesome. I like it all, especially slin and GH protocol. Diet's stacked too.

Good luck and subscribed.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 19, 2017)

i cant comprehend how you guys run viagra on cycle.  i would be hospitalised


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 19, 2017)

I've been thinking of trying the Viagra pre-workout, what mg do you use? Im 170lbs and thinking 100mg would be good for me.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Fladjengineer said:


> I've been thinking of trying the Viagra pre-workout, what mg do you use? Im 170lbs and thinking 100mg would be good for me.



I prefer cialis pre workout. 5mg is a good spot


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 24, 2018)

What's going on, EAsuperhuman13? You still around?
You're running a couple of my favorites and interested in how it's going.....


----------

